
Demand Media + Google = Mutually Assured Destruction - taylorbuley
http://digitalquarters.net/2011/01/demand-media-google-mutually-assured-destruction/
======
gordonmattey
There's a larger problem here, the arbitrage of human talent.

demand media knows more about the potential value of on article on a
particular topic.

They seek to maximise the difference between the cost and the revenue,

how much they pay the content creator < how much revenue they predict they can
make

it's like Hollywood, but on a mass scale.

Demand Media is the new talent agent, although in reality the emphasis is on
agent rather than talent.

